# Husband may model for real class



## LovelyLucy (Aug 30, 2015)

My husband may model for an actual figure drawing class at the place I take art classes. We talked about the informal and impromptu figure drawing at home this past weekend. I enjoyed doing the drawing and watching him be very non-chalant and totally confident when he was naked in front of my friend. We decided why not see if he can do it for a real class!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Hmm. Might want to keep a close eye on his cell, email, and social media for a week or so afterward.


----------



## LovelyLucy (Aug 30, 2015)

I am not worried! I will be in the class, wouldn't miss the class for the world!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

So you get excited when other women look at your man's goods?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovelyLucy (Aug 30, 2015)

I guess on Saturday I learned that it's a combination of seeing him have the confidence to get naked and other people seeing what I get to sleep next to every night. It is difficult to describe, but I did enjoy it. Undoubtedly it will be a mixed gender class so it's not just other women. Who knows if a real class will be different. I have done figure drawing in the past and I know that for a couple moments I personally take note of the model, but then I get to focusing on drawing and barely recognize I am drawing a nude person. I figure it will be a new adventure for both of us and why not try it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, this is somewhat risky behavior. If you don't have kids it will cost you both less if this behavior has some really bad consequences.

Having him model for just your friend while you watched was probably far riskier and more intimate than in front of a class.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovelyLucy (Aug 30, 2015)

Having taken figure drawing (while married) and drawn the nude male body from a model other than my husband I am just not worried. For art students the experience is entirely asexual, it is difficult to describe, but it very clinical with no sexual overtones. My husband posing may be different than a random guy, but he won't be posing with other people. I am just not worried at all.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

You trust your husband, and that's great, but you shouldn't be so quick to trust others.

Be on your guard.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

If this is something you both want to do, then more power to you; however, there's no way I would want my husband to do it. I trust him, but I certainly do not trust everyone else.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Exactly, if you are both confident, then it should be fun.

I would have no problems if my wife or I were the model in a class the other was taking.

As stated, art modeling is not sexy or sexual. The 'artists' are typically viewing the person as an inanimate figure. At least that is what friends have told me. I have zero artistic ability.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

As stated earlier. The private session with her friend is far more dangerous than a class room setting.

Also, OP is apparently getting a charge from watching her husband exhibit himself in front of other women.

There is a definite sexual element in this situation that is quite absent in a clinical setting like a classroom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow Conan, I'm surprised you're so uptight about this.

Both of my kids have done art modeling and drawing and I have done some modeling. It's really no big deal. The models are just nude, not sexual and no one sexualizes them.

I wouldn't have a problem with my husband doing this. He probably wouldn't want me to though. When I did it I was not with him yet.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I remember modeling for a sculptuor long long time ago, i distinctly remember telling him that I had just came back from the cold waters of the mediterranean and there was a so call shrinkage factor but no he just went ahead and chipped away....to this day i can't show my face in Italy ...damn that Michelangelo


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

As a former Art student myself, I can agree with LovelyLucy attempting to imply.

I've drawn plenty of naked people, young, old, male, female, attractive and then not so much.

Never was there any really sexual tension that I was aware of. 

Sometimes, there's an initial reaction when the person first disrobes (like "Omg, i'm gonna see some other dude's junk, or she's gonna be ugly, or hot, etc). But after awhile, you're just rendering light and shadows, shapes and forms in a more or less scientific/artist method. It's all about studying the human anatomy


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Wow Conan, I'm surprised you're so uptight about this.
> 
> Both of my kids have done art modeling and drawing and I have done some modeling. It's really no big deal. The models are just nude, not sexual and no one sexualizes them.
> 
> I wouldn't have a problem with my husband doing this. He probably wouldn't want me to though. When I did it I was not with him yet.


The OP had her husband pose in a private setting for her friend. She also commented that she got somewhat excited about it.

That interaction is different than posing for or drawing a stranger.

She has admitted a sexual element.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Personal said:


> I have drawn naked models in my home, other people's homes, in pubs and in studios, with other people as well. Sometimes these models have been my friends, partners and most often strangers in the first instance.
> 
> Yet in over 26 years of doing this, I have never seen or heard about any inappropriate conduct or behaviour. In my experience the vast majority perhaps even all, take rendering the figure seriously. As someone who takes their work seriously, I can assure you I don't get a rise from any of the models I have rendered regardless of how aesthetically pleasing they may be.


In this statement you show a difference from OP.

If you had your wife pose nude for a friend while watching and getting a charge from it, you would be similar. As you have stated, you aren't.

If this couple is getting something arousing from this, and it appears that at least she is, then there could be problems.

Everyone posting about the asexual nature of drawing nudes is ignoring the OP's post about how she is feeling about her husband posing for others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

LovelyLucy said:


> I guess on Saturday I learned that it's a combination of seeing him have the confidence to get naked and other people seeing what I get to sleep next to every night. It is difficult to describe, but I did enjoy it.


Conan, all she said was this. And I can understand what she means, without having experienced it...I think I would feel something similar in this situation.

Your example of "what if she posed and him and his friend drew"...some couples would be ok with this. I am not saying if the OP would be, but many would. One of my kids went to art school and was immersed in people getting nude to model for each other, drawing, photographing and sculpting themselves and all of their friends nude. I have seen every one of their friends nude now, and the friends know this. It is no biggie. 

They all drew, photographed and sculpted their friend's boyfriends and girlfriends. They also had many models from outside the school who were of all ages and types and sizes and shapes. Some of these paintings and pictures still hang in my kid's house.

Artists are studying the human form. It is "just a form" in this environment, but its the most beautiful form to us as human beings. 

It is true that sometimes seeing the nude human form will cause arousal or attraction in people, but artists get used to that feeling quickly and learn to just set it aside. After staring at the model for an hour or more, they are now studying other things about their form and not thinking of their arousal. Or they channel their arousal into creative energy.

So I'm just saying, when you get into that mindset as an artist, things look different and models are not "naked people" they are a model. What's the real harm here? That the OP will find she enjoys showing off her husband naked and end up pimping him out to Chippendale's?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the insight FW. It is definitely beyond what I would consider healthy relationship behavior but I have only a passing knowledge of nudes in a classroom setting and absolutely none when it comes to the OP letting her friend view her husband privately.

Seems quite risky but I admit to not having studied how healthy and long relationships are between people that share their nudity with others.

OP did mention getting some sort of charge that others could see what she had sex with. Unless I'm totally misreading what she posted. Highly possible given I just scored a 44 on an aspie test. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovelyLucy (Aug 30, 2015)

My husband contacted the art center and is signed up to pose the last Thursday in September!

Seems like I stirred up a bit of controversy over my statement about enjoying seeing my husband pose. I shower with him almost daily and see him naked almost daily. It isn't about him being naked, it's about seeing the confidence he displayed to be naked. He confessed Subday that he was nervous when he undressed but decided to do it anyway, when I learned he was nervous but did it anyway I thought it was awesome! It was entirely because I saw my husband overcome a common fear, and he did it in spite of being nervous. I like the thought of having a husband who isn't afraid and who will do things even if he is nervous.

I think a previous poster's description of proud is likely best. Proud he overcame his nervousness and had confidence and proud that my friend got to see my 42 year old husband, who is an amazing Dad and husband, sits at a desk all day and still takes very good care of his body.

Maybe this clarifies things???


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I was just going to say what OP said right above me, that she's more proud that her husband is so confident about this - not that other women are seeing her husbands junk and that's somehow a turn-on for her.

And even if it was, so what? I'm not sure what the big deal about that is! There are some people who get irked when another dude checks out their wife or girlfriend, and there are some that take it as a compliment. (I'm somewhere in the middle, btw. I don't like when somebody checks out my wife, as they're viewing her as an object, but at the same time, it makes me feel good that others find her attractive)

The thing is, most of us North Americans view nudity from a purely sexual angle, and that is unfortunate. Different cultures (and even countries) have their own ideas of modesty, and what is "too far". There's really no right or wrong. While I don't like the idea of Hijabs, for example, not all women who wear them do so because they feel they have to, or they've been told to do so, despite what North Americans might have been led to believe.

Our Western religions also have their own ideas of modesty. And even to some of us they seem strict.

The reality is, the human body is not actually sexual. We've just made it that way. All men have penises, all women have vaginas and breasts. Hell, even the fact that breasts are so heavily sexualized is silly when you really think about it. In other cultures, female breasts are acceptable. No doubt they're still exciting to look at, but nobody gets offended by seeing them.

The male body, though, is the interesting one to me. What, exactly, is sexually exciting about a flaccid penis?

On a side note, it deeply saddens me when one of the first comments in a thread like this basically tells the OP to check her husbands cell phone and email and Facebook - all because he's posing nude for an art class. Because this will obviously lead to interest from hard-up women and they'll come out in droves trying to bed the OP's husband  Not everything is an affair-starter, and while I (the ex husband of an affair-having woman) certainly understand the necessity to protect one's marriage, their has to be a line drawn somewhere.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Just reminded me of this::grin2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ort8l9Vfvgk


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

This is a very alien concept to me - I usually get paid real money to put my clothes back on in pools, at the beach and in saunas and spas!


----------



## LovelyLucy (Aug 30, 2015)

That video is hilarious! I showed it to my husband and just laughed and teased him that I hoped that wasn't him. He didn't think it was quite as funny as me, said he hadn't really considered that it could happen!!!


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Hmm. Might want to keep a close eye on his cell, email, and social media for a week or so afterward.



Seriously, guy, just because he does nude modeling doesn't mean he'll cheat and that his phone needs to be monitored! What in the world is wrong with you, psychologically speaking, that you see ghosts of cheating in everything?

For your own sake, my friend, seek mental help a.s.a.p and stop causing potential problems for other peoples' relationships.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

LovelyLucy said:


> My husband contacted the art center and is signed up to pose the last Thursday in September!
> 
> Seems like I stirred up a bit of controversy over my statement about enjoying seeing my husband pose. I shower with him almost daily and see him naked almost daily. It isn't about him being naked, it's about seeing the confidence he displayed to be naked. He confessed Subday that he was nervous when he undressed but decided to do it anyway, when I learned he was nervous but did it anyway I thought it was awesome! It was entirely because I saw my husband overcome a common fear, and he did it in spite of being nervous. I like the thought of having a husband who isn't afraid and who will do things even if he is nervous.
> 
> ...


Good for your husband and you! Please ignore the insecure naysayers here (they know who they are as they troll outside CWI and see affairs in EVERYTHING). If this is something you and your husband want to do and like doing, go for it! It's shameful that others are so prudish and uptight about the nude body as to insinuate infidelity from art.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

P51Geo1980 said:


> Seriously, guy, just because he does nude modeling doesn't mean he'll cheat and that his phone needs to be monitored! What in the world is wrong with you, psychologically speaking, that you see ghosts of cheating in everything?


Again, my comments aren't necessarily meant to persuade OP that she shouldn't trust her _husband_.

Aside from that, other than perhaps a learned reluctance to extend trust that happens to be rooted in the real world, I honestly don't believe that there's anything "wrong" w/ me.

At least not psychologically speaking.



P51Geo1980 said:


> For your own sake, my friend, seek mental help a.s.a.p and stop causing potential problems for other peoples' relationships.


Oh, so we're friends now? That's great.

Could you recommend a therapist? One of your own, perhaps?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

P51Geo1980 said:


> Good for your husband and you! Please ignore the insecure naysayers here (they know who they are as they troll outside CWI and see affairs in EVERYTHING). If this is something you and your husband want to do and like doing, go for it! It's shameful that others are so prudish and uptight about the nude body as to insinuate infidelity from art.


And how does any "insecurity" that I -- or anyone else, for that matter -- may have even begin to translate to OP's goings-on?

Two (very) mild warnings issued in the first half of page 1, after which this thread wasn't even on my radar anymore. Until, that is, you put it back into my view by quoting me.

Can I look forward to seeing you prairie-dogging ALL of my posts going forward?

Would you like access to my PMs as well? If so, I'll issue a warning -- you're going to be annoyed, bored, and very, very saddened.

Look, all I did was issue a very mild warning w/ an even milder follow-up. That's it.

It's great that OP feels that her relationship w/ her husband is solid enough that they can do this w/o suffering any pitfalls. Seriously, that's great.

But if you honestly believe that no one has ever experienced infidelity as a result of doing this or something very similar to it, then you're beyond naive.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Again, my comments aren't necessarily meant to persuade OP that she shouldn't trust her _husband_.
> 
> Aside from that, other than perhaps a learned reluctance to extend trust that happens to be rooted in the real world, I honestly don't believe that there's anything "wrong" w/ me.
> 
> ...


I am now convinced you are dangerous and must be locked in a rubber room for everyone's safety. That and I could use the company!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Well f*ck.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oy! You drew my willy wrong! Bah!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The human body male or female is the most sublimely beautiful form in nature. I would be cheering.


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

intheory said:


> To those of you who think that some of us are "prudes" or "uptight" over this issue, an anecdote.
> 
> One of my mother's friends snuck into my parents bedroom once where my stepfather was sleeping. And pulled back the bedsheets to get a look at his penis.
> 
> ...


This isn't even remotely close to what's going on here...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## imperfectworld (Jan 18, 2015)

I remember thinking people were putting me on when I was first told that an art class moved from drawing vases to naked people. I did a little pottery and landscapes. I think I would have fainted if I'd been in one of those classes. I probably still would!


----------



## LovelyLucy (Aug 30, 2015)

I think it is interesting to see people's perspectives on this issue. I wouldn't want my husband to pose for my friend just the two of them if I wasn't around. Would I want him to pose for a class if I wasn't there, I don't know. Depends on the class and instructor.

I am in no way concerned though in instances where I am there. In some ways I think it is like our rule on my personal "massager". We agreed I wouldn't use it without him, but using it in the context of the two of us together is within bounds for our marriage. Like many things in life I think it all about context and perspective. Kind of like money, it is neither good nor bad, it has to do with what you do with it and your motivations.

For us, prepping for the class has been fun. We are eating healthier, working out more, and having fun with it.

I have attached a pic of one of the sketches from last week so everyone can see this is legitimate art. It's been awhile since I did figure drawing so the sketch isn't the best. Btw, my hubby said it was ok to post.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

He looks in great shape!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovelyLucy (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks! He really does a great job taking care of himself.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Aaah! I now see why they ask me to put my clothes back on (if thats what I am supposed to look like)!


----------



## LainyLove22 (Aug 22, 2015)

I actually modeled twice when I was on college and felt very comfortable in a class of 2 dozen students. 

It was straight forward and nothing to be embarrassed about from my perspective and the students.

If done correctly with a half way decent professor then it shouldn't be a big deal on anyone's part. 

Here in America I think we have an issue with nudity and whatnot when if anything this would be art in other people's eyes.

Good luck


----------

